# Why is a handgun better than a woman



## Gary Crawford (Oct 12, 2004)

Why a Handgun is Better Than a Woman

You can buy a silencer for a handgun.

You can trade a .44 for two .22's.

You can have a handgun at home and another for the road.

If you admire a friend's handgun and tell him so, he will be impressed and let you try a few rounds with it.

Your primary handgun doesn't mind if you have a backup.

Your handgun will stay with you even if you are out of ammo.

A handgun doesn't take up a lot of closet space.

Handguns function normally every day of the month.

A handgun won't ask, "Do these grips make me look fat?"

A handgun does not mind if you go to sleep after you're done using it.

You can have more than one handgun living in the same house


----------



## Drac (Oct 12, 2004)

Lol X 100..


----------



## Sarah (Oct 12, 2004)

LOL...Too Funny


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 12, 2004)

Now I wonder where you got this awesome graphic lol. I read this thread and laughed however I was alone and the wife was busy running an errand lol.


----------



## 8253 (Oct 12, 2004)

good one :biggun:


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 13, 2004)

My sentiments exactly...j/k 

 :mp5:  :ak47:  :rockets:  :uzi:  :snipe:  :enfo:  :sig:  :machgunr:  :shooter:


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 13, 2004)

Well, ya... it was indeed funny.
Now, here's why a woman is better than a handgun.

She won't take your hand off or your eye out if she blows up on you. (but she probably will incapacitate your ego).

She's a lot warmer and softer to cuddle with on a long winter's night (but, then unless she's a nurse she (probably) won't be able to take down an attacker with a single shot). 

Having sex with a handgun isn't *the* most comfortable thing to do. (but at least there's no chance for a ego-busting remark afterwards). 

Her 44's are a lot better than a pair of 22's (but you _still_ gotta ask permission to touch them).


----------



## Sarah (Oct 13, 2004)

I have to ask, is this known from experience??



			
				MACaver said:
			
		

> Having sex with a handgun isn't *the* most comfortable thing to do. (but at least there's no chance for a ego-busting remark afterwards).


----------



## someguy (Oct 13, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> but at least there's no chance for a ego-busting remark afterwards:


I'm sure there will be plenty of remarks by many people if they find out.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 13, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> I have to ask, is this known from experience??


Well, no you thilly woman, but the mental picture... the mental picture...ahhh!


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 13, 2004)

Here is why Firearms and women are alike


When they both start speaking you pay attention or get hurt.
In order to get the correct response you slowly squeeze and get the desired effect.
They both usually have to bark six times to be heard.
In order to work properly takes time and attention for maintence. 
They can either protect you or be turned on you depending how handled.


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 14, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Having sex with a handgun isn't *the* most comfortable thing to do. (but at least there's no chance for a ego-busting remark afterwards).





			
				Sarah said:
			
		

> I have to ask, is this known from experience??


 Sarah, you beat me to it...



			
				MACaver said:
			
		

> Her 44's are a lot better than a pair of 22's (but you still gotta ask permission to touch them).


 Okay, okay, I have to admit that you're right on that one


----------

